# hi (: new to the forums



## sheebyshoes (Feb 25, 2011)

hiiii! im new here & decided to introduce me & my kitties  im 21 years old & I live in bc, canada. i have 6 cats & 4 horses. 








Sheba is my first cat, i got her from the SPCA when i was 7 years old. she's turning 16 on april 19th  i m not sure what breed she is. she is reallllly friendly & cuddly. she used to be a mostly outdoor cat but as she got older she HATES going outside now, especially cause its so cold out. she likes to sit on the kitchen table a lottt & its cute but makes my mum angry lol. her favorite treat is cream cheeseee!! i dunno if its bad for cats but i only give it to her like i dunno two or three times a year and she goes insane for it. she likes anything creamy or cheesey! lol  








piper is my second cat. she's sheba's daughter, even tho she looks nothing like her :X she looks like a short haired calico. she was born after sheba's 2nd litter of kittens ( we couldnt really afford to spay her when we first got her so she had a couple litters but we found good homes for them all  ) she is turning 13 may 5th. 








muffin is my third cat. he is a long haired grey cat, i got him for my 13th birthday. he was attacked really badly by a dog a couple years ago & had to get stitches all over his body pretty much & they even found a dog tooth stuck in his paw. he had puncture wounds all over as if he was in the dogs mouth ): so he was pretty traumatized from that & ever since he has been scared of people & other animals. lately he is becoming wayy more lovable though & sleeps in my bed with me sometimes, which is a huge step from before cause he used to never even step foot in my room! he luvs his chin being rubbed & he drools when hes happy lol  he is turning 8 years old on march 11  








roo is my fourth cat. he is a silver tabby (I think) and im not really sure how old he is.. hes probably around 4 years old. he used to be my sisters cat, but they had to get rid of him so i took him  he used to always cuddle with my mum's boyfriend but then one time he went away to denmark for like 2 weeks & roo was sooo depressed he didnt eat for so long & ever since he became an outdoor cat. he like, refuses to come inside now. hes so angry at him & its funny & cute but sad!! lol he only comes inside to eat & drink & then he goes back outside. he has a girlfriend that we call mommy kitty. he always cuddles with her & spends all his time with her, its cute. 








mommy kitty is my fifth cat. she is a random homeless cat that showed up at my house, i think that someone dumped her or moved without her. she kept having litters of kitens outside in the shed & in the roof so we would have to catch them & try to find homes for them, finally one time we were actually able to catch mommy kitty & get her fixed. she hated me for like a year after and wouldnt go anywhere near me cause she was afraid i was gonna take her inside again, but now shes way calmer & happier. she wont go inside at all but she at least lets me pet her & feed her  








our newest addition issss MR KITTY! hes an orange tabby short hair and he is similar to mommy kitty, he was a homeless cat that showed up at our house randomly. he was soo skinny & so starving that we would put out paper plates of food and he would grab the plate with his mouth & run away with it, trying to take the food & totally afraid of people. overtime he started trusting us and he is now officially our cat. we saw he had a tattoo in his ear, we got it checked out, and the old owner disconnected their phone number & moved ): so we just found out hes 2 years old, named mr kitty ( before we called him orange kitty). hes really friendly but he doesnt really like the rest of our cats, he stares at them & makes them feel uncomfortable. especially muffin. he is always mean to him ): so i have to tell him he has to go outside if hes gonna be like that. lol 

THEEND!  :catmilk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Such pretty cats!


----------



## sheebyshoes (Feb 25, 2011)

thank youuuu


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome fellow Canadian!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! The cats are cute! Roo looks like a kitten.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow you have some very beautiful kitties! Muffin looks so soft and silky  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome from a fellow Canadian. Your cats are lovely! I too have a cat called Muffin, although I tend to call her Muffs.


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

Your cats are beautiful!


----------



## Carrie_2011 (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful cats!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Lovely cats! Whatever Sheba is, she looks like she's a pointed cat from that picture? My favorites!


----------



## sheebyshoes (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for all the nice comments <3
the pic of roo is when he was a kitten, the one with him & mommy kitty are when hes full grown  

i think shebas a flame point or a red point, from what ive tried to search online


----------

